# Cheap powder coaters in south wales



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

As above ^^^ 

Just slapped my winter wheels on, and thinking of getting my wheels powder coated to gun metal grey...no need for a refurb, as are in as new condition!

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Try these
http://www.castlecoatingswales.co.uk/


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

AFAIK powder coat is as good as a refurb. Everything comes off down to base metal.


----------

